# Help wanted with VAG CAN PRO (VCP)



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm trying (unsuccessfully) to use the PR Coding feature on my MY17 TT, VCP auto detects the platoform as:

_AU37X Audi A3 8V/TT3/Q1/Q2	PL_AU37X_EV_GatewContiAU33X_

But when I click on "Select and close" none of the PR-Codes are displayed in PR Numbers panel.
I have raised a support ticket with VCP but haven't heard anything back from them.

So, can anybody shed any light on what I'm doing wrong please?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Manu, I'm trying to add a PR code to module 19 (diagnostic interface) using the PR coding app

I want to enable UH2 - Hold Assist


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok..never looked at the abs unit yet..but since I have to do some coding, I can tell you something soon..hope next week


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

To answer to my own question and to help anyone else struggling with the limited info available about VCP.

I discovered that you need to use the file download function in the VCP Activator program to download the prpak.rar which needs to be unpacked (you can use a tool like 7zip for this).

This file contains lots of .prc files for various VAG cars.

You then need to select the required .prc file for your model and list of build options should be displayed.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

but using a genuine cable? or even with a copy one?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I went crazy and bought a genuine one!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ah ok...I didn't! tell me all the instructions and I'll try!
or send me directly the file because I can't use the activator!
actually, seems my version it's not fully compatible like described..in fact, I can't even unlock the vim!


----------

